# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  How sexy is this, BIOTOPUS II

## Timo

I want one I need one I cant afford one  :lol: . Download the pdf catalogue for a better pic of it;

http://www.eloseurope.com/en/index.p...mart&Itemid=87

----------


## lost

I want one nuff said :lol2: very nice mate when is yours coming :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

can't find the price's for this ?

----------


## Timo

> can't find the price's for this ?


If you need the ask the price then you can't afford one  :lol: . There is no price because it all depends on how many probes you want then they send you a quote.

Rough price is about (don't look down if easy scared); 

















You wont see much change from £2000 :O.

----------

